# Trap wall spacing.



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought I would ask this because I have not seen it covered before.

At what point when moving a trap away from a wall does it not become more effective but lose some of it's effectiveness? Like if I took my monster traps and mounted them on a stand and moved them a foot off the wall vs say 2 feet from the wall. 

I am look at this as far as bass goes.


----------



## epwhitney1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am no expert at this but I don't think there is an exact answer to this and it depends on your application. Remember though that low frequencies are omni directional and if you move the traps too far out you will miss some of the waves. Low frequencies wavelengths can range from 5ft (200 Hz) to 56ft (20 Hz). So I would guess that your application will never be large enough to have an air gap for most low frequencies. This can get even more complex if you look at the angle of incidence for each individual frequency. For instance, waves interfering with the traps perpendicular to the trap surface will pass without affecting the wave much. On the other side, waves entering parallel to the surface of the traps will absorb the frequency better. 2 ft off the wall will generally be a better solution in my understanding but again you just need to do it then use REW to determine if it's worth it. If you do do this would you please post before and after room responses because I would be curious in real world gains as well.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I have a calibrated mic and REW so I can do that and post it here when I get a bit of time for sure. I currently have no stands to hold the traps but can rig something for a quick test and if it works out well I can buy a nice stand.

The one issue is that I will need to find something to do with the rear speakers. The room I am going to build will have 4 more feet to rear wall but the room I am currently in does not have that luxury.


----------



## DigitalNinja (Oct 6, 2014)

Would also like to know.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

From my research it seems that beyond the thickness of the panel say it is a 8 inch panel using more then 8 inchs of space you hit a point of diminished returns.


----------

